# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  كيف تروض زوجتك بتهذيب

## osha

[frame="6 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع دا يا جماعة من كتابة اختي
هي كان نفسها تنزله لكن رسالة التفعيل لسه ماوصلتش

*******************


            كيف تروض زوجتك بتهذيب

هذه مذكرات افتراضيه اثق بانها موجوده ومتداوله بين الرجال الذين يتسمون بانهم جنتلمن , والحقيقه انهم طراز خاص من الرجال  يخفون يدهم الحديديه تحت قفاز ناعم من معسول القول والمجامله الرقيقه للسيدات.

ومن معاشرتي لاحدهم وبالمتابعه الدقيقه واستخدام الاسلوب العلمي في التفكير والملاحظه اكتشفت اخييييييييييرا انه يتبع اسلوب محدد في تحطيم ارادتي وفصلي عن المجتمع والغرض النهائي هو ترويضي وجعلي الصوره الحقيقيه للجاريه المطيعه والأمه الخاضعه.

كل ذلك وانا احسب انني اعيش مع رجل هادئ مريح ما عدا بعض الهفوات غير المقصوده التي لم اجدها في وقتها ذات اهميه رغم تكرارها.

ساحاول ان اوضح بعض الطرق المستخدمه في الترويض وارجو من أي ضحيه اخري ان تساعدني بالكتابه عن خبرتها حتي تستفيد باقي الضحايا و يا نساء العالم المظلومات اتحدن.

هذه هي المذكرات المجهوله المكتوبه بقلم احدهم (في الغالب زوجي) :

عزيزي الرجل اتبع هذه الخطوات لتحصل علي السعاده في بيتك وتتخلص من وجع الراس بتاع الستات .

اولا فتره الخطوبه:

تذكر القاعده الذهبيه: النساء ناقصات عقل ودين , وركز انت بقي علي العقل, يعني ايه؟ يعني النساء تعشق الكلام الحلو والمجامله . غرقها في فيضان كلامك من اول يوم واغدق عليها من المجاملات حتي لو شايفها قرده في عينك لان دي الست اللي هتتدبس فيك حتي النهايه ان شاء الله (نهايتها طبعا ونشوف احنا بقي واحده صغيره تدلعنا).

2-اذا حاولت هي وضع بعض القواعد البسيطه لحياتكم بعد وعودك لها بمساعدتها وتعاونك معها فوافق فورا بغير تردد حتي تثق فيك,واذا كنت معها في بيت اهلها فساعد في أي شئ حتي تتثبت صورتك كرجل متعاون وهي الصوره التي ستقف في وجه أي شكوي منها ضدك بعد الزواج .

3- بالمناسبه خلي علاقتك باهلها في فتره الخطوبه علي خير ما يرام كل هذا لخدمه صورتك الملائكيه التي ستساعدك علي تلافي وجع الدماغ بتاع انا رايحه لاهلي يشوفولك صرفه في عمايلك دي لانهم اصلا مش هيصدقوها غير بصعوبه ودايما هيقولولها بلاش افتراء.

4- ابدا علي الهادي كده في تعويدها علي طباعك حتي لو مش مناسبه ليها يعني مثلا لو بتحب تنام بدري ابتدي انت التليفون معاها بعد الساعه11 حتي لو انت عايز تنام وافضل ارغي في أي موضوع ولو وصل الامر انك تنام منها وتعد تنده عليك وهي هتتفرس علشان تقفل السكه احسن الخط يعلق ولانها طبعا راح من عينها النوم وعندها شغل بدري.

كمان لو هي متعوده تتعشي خفيف او ما تتعشاش خالص صمم تخرجوا تتعشوا بره, منها تتعلم هي السهر ومنها كمان تضطر تتعشي معاك وياريت تكون حاجات دسمه من اللي انت بتحبها علشان تعرف تتبسط انت وتخشنها شويه بلاش دلع البنات ده.

 [/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السيدة الفاضلة / أم محمد
تحياتى لك ولأختك الكريمة وأرحب بها بيننا . ما قالته أختك فى مشاركتها منتشر بين الرجال على جميع مستوياتهم الثقافية والأجتماعية . كلنا نفهم ( النساء ناقصات عقل ودين ) على غير المعنى الحقيقى لها .
النساء تاج على رؤوسنا نحن الرجال ويظل هذا التاج مرتفع دائماً بواسطة ذكاء المرأة . الأنسان الذى يظهر عكس ما يبطن سريعاً ما ينكشف ومن يكذب على زوجته سريعاً ما يتعرى . أمى وأختى وزوجتى وأبنتى هى هذه السيدة لذا كان أحترامها وحبها واجب ولا ننسى أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى أول بعثته وقف ونادى بأعلى صوته ياصفية عمة محمد يا فاطمة ابنت محمد وهذا يعنى أن للمرأة مكانة عالية  وأن الإسلام رفع من شأن المرأة فكون شخصيتها وقرر حريتها وفرض عليها طلب العلم والمعرفة .
دمت بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

*والله 
هو مش كفاية علينا اوشا كمان جيبه اختها 
ومش كده وخلاص ؟
 لا اختها داخله علينا سخنه قووووووووووووووووووووووى 
واول ما تبدأ القصيده تبدأ ضد الرجال وتقف فى صف النساء 
مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى لما نشوف 
ياستى اللى يشوف كده يقول انكم مطيعات هادئات مستسلمات 
ده انتم تودو الراجل  البحر وترجعوه عطشان 

ده انتم  تخلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وا 
ولا بلاش 
نعملوا ايه بس فى قلبنا الضعيف*

----------


## osha

> السيدة الفاضلة / أم محمد
> تحياتى لك ولأختك الكريمة وأرحب بها بيننا . ما قالته أختك فى مشاركتها منتشر بين الرجال على جميع مستوياتهم الثقافية والأجتماعية . كلنا نفهم ( النساء ناقصات عقل ودين ) على غير المعنى الحقيقى لها .
> النساء تاج على رؤوسنا نحن الرجال ويظل هذا التاج مرتفع دائماً بواسطة ذكاء المرأة . الأنسان الذى يظهر عكس ما يبطن سريعاً ما ينكشف ومن يكذب على زوجته سريعاً ما يتعرى . أمى وأختى وزوجتى وأبنتى هى هذه السيدة لذا كان أحترامها وحبها واجب ولا ننسى أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى أول بعثته وقف ونادى بأعلى صوته ياصفية عمة محمد يا فاطمة ابنت محمد وهذا يعنى أن للمرأة مكانة عالية  وأن الإسلام رفع من شأن المرأة فكون شخصيتها وقرر حريتها وفرض عليها طلب العلم والمعرفة .
> دمت بخير


كلامك جميل يا أستاذ سيد وياريت كل راجل يسمعه وياخد باله ان المرأة نصفه الحلو الذي لا غنى عنه
وشكرا لك ترحبيك بأختي

----------


## osha

> *والله 
> هو مش كفاية علينا اوشا كمان جيبه اختها 
> ومش كده وخلاص ؟
>  لا اختها داخله علينا سخنه قووووووووووووووووووووووى 
> واول ما تبدأ القصيده تبدأ ضد الرجال وتقف فى صف النساء 
> مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى لما نشوف 
> ياستى اللى يشوف كده يقول انكم مطيعات هادئات مستسلمات 
> ده انتم تودو الراجل  البحر وترجعوه عطشان 
> 
> ...


اعمل على قلبك ملوخية يا اسكندراني :Beer:  

وبعدين انا شايفة انك نسيت ترحب ترحيب مناسب باختي ودا معناه اني أرى رؤوسا قد أينعت وحان قطافها ::@:  
ثم اننا مطيعات وهادئات ومستسلمات ولو مش عاجبك هات الفريسكا اللي خللت عندك وبعدين نتفاهم
وفيه ناس بتودي ناس البحر وترجعها من غير فريسكا خلينا ساكتين  :Plane:  
شفت جبت لروحك ايه  :good:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



			
				 ودا معناه اني أرى رؤوسا قد أينعت وحان قطافها
			
		

مدام وصلنا لتقطيع الرقاب 
دائما النساء معتبرين انهن المظلومات 
وان الرجال عندهم المهارة والدهاء والمكر 
اللى بيه بيقدرو يخدعو النساء 
لكن انا بعون الله وفضله 
حاكشف لكم السر 
طريقة ترويض الرجل 
وجعله خاتم فى اصبعك 
واسف يا رجال العالم 
انى خنتكم وخرجت السر اللى بيننا 
وبحت به للنساء 
ودم كل الرجال فى رقابتى ايتها النساء* 

[frame="7 80"]كيف تروضين زوجك بتهذيب  


حسن الاستقبال 
من الأمور التي تسعد به الزوجة زوجها أن تحسن استقباله عند عودته إلى البيت فتمسح عنه متاعبه في العمل وتخفف عنه عنا ومشقات الحياة .قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم( لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئاً ولو أن تلقى أخاك بوجه طلق ). 
الغيرة المحمودة 
هي دليل على حب الزوجه لزوجها وتعلقها به ولكن الغيرة التي تدفع إلى معصية لا يقرها الإسلام ..قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن الله كتب الغيرة على النساء والجهاد على الرجال فمن صبر منهم احتساباً كان له أجر شهيد ). 

حفظ غيبة الزوج 
يجب على المرأة أن تحافظ على أسرار زوجها وما يحدث بينهما , وتحفظه في اولاده بحسن التربية والتعليم والتأديب ورعاية صحتهم وتحفظه في ماله . ولا تخرج إلا بإذنه كما يجب أن تحفظه في أهله وأقاربه فلاتسيء إليهم وأن تكرم أهله وضيوفه . 

تجميل الصوت وترقيقه 
يجب على المرأة أن تخص زوجها برقة خطابها ونعومته ولاتتعداه لغيره لئلا تكون فتنة . قال تعالى ( فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض) . 

التزين والتطيب 
مما يشرح الزوج ويقر عينه أن يرى زوجته في زينة جذابة من ثياب نظيفة وجميلة وشعر مصفف مع العطر الفواح فيشعر حينئذ بالسرور والارتياح . 

أوقات الزينة 
المرأة الذكية هي التي تحسن وضع الشيء في أوقاته .فتضاعف الزينة في الأوقات التي ذكرها الله في وقت الرحة وقبل الفجر وعند الظهيرة وبعد العشاء وعند العودة من السفر . 

اجتناب الزينة المحرمة 
يحرم على المرأة أن تصل شعرها بشعر آخر وهو ما يسمى بالبروكة . وغيره ( لعن الله الواصلة والمستوصلة والواشمة والمستوشمة والنامصة والمتنمصة والفالجة والمتفلجة ) . والنماص هو إزالة شعر الحاجبين أو تسويتها . 

طاعة الزوج 
الزوج هو القائد وهي قيادة تكليف وبذل وتضحية لا قيادة استعباد وتسلط . والزوجه تعين زوجها على مهمته بالسمع والطاعة .قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لو كنت آمراً أحداً لأن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها ) 
الرضا بما قسم الله 
عليكِ بالقناعة والرضا بما قسم الله لكِ وعليكِ أن تنظري لمن هو دونك في الدنيا . قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من أصبح معافى في جسده آمناً في سربه عنده قوت يومه فكأنما حيزت له الدنيا بحذافيرها ). 

الاعتراف بالجميل 
على الزوجة أن تكون دائمة الاعتراف بالجميل لزوجها فإن ذلك يدعم بينهما الألفة والمحبة وما يتبعه من وفاء واخلاص . 

إعداد الطعام واتقانه 
يحسن بالزوجة أن تجهز الطعام وتتقنه ( إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملاً أن يتقنه ). وقد قيل أقرب طريق لقلب الرجل معدته . 

المرأة الراعية 
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( المرأة راعية في بيت زوجها ومسؤولة عن رعيتها ) فلقد كلفها الإسلام رعاية البيت والحفاظ عليه . 

الصبر والمواساة 
مما يساهم في زيادة السعادة الزوجية وحمايتها 
أن تتحلى الزوجة بالصبر على ما يحل بها أو
زوجها من بلاء في النفس والمال وتعمل على مواساة زوجها على ما نزل به من ضر . 

الجماع 
من حقوق الزوج على زوجته أن تستجيب له بسرعة إذا دعاها إلى الفراش قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إيما امرأة باتت وزوجها عنها راض دخلت الجنة) . 
الأخبار السارة 
يحسن بالمرأة المسلمة أن تستقبل زوجها بالأخبار السارة والأحداث السعيدة ولايليق بها أن تفجر في وجه الزوج المجهد بالمتاعب أخبار الهموم والمصائب والمشاكل . 

التعاون على الطاعة 
مما يسعد الزوج أن يرى زوجته تقوم بواجبها نحو ربها وتعينه على طاعة الله وعبادته . 

حسن تدبير المنزل 
من واجبات الزوجة أن تحسن تدبير منزلها فتنظف بيتها وتعمل على إزالة كل كريه منه [/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

*جميل يا اوشا بس انت نسيتى تقولى اسمك اختك ايه عشان نرحب بيها 
وجميلة كلامات الاب العزيز/ سيد ابراهيم وليت كل الرجال كذلك ويفهموا 
اننا النص الحلو حتى عندما نثير المشاكل ونشاكس 0


[U]لك أستاذ /اسكندرانى وإلى كل رجل يريد أن يأثر إمراته [/U]
يجب أن يحتويها والاحتواء ايها السادة الرجال يكون بتوافر 3 أشياء :-
1- الاحترام :- ان تعرف كيف تجعلها تحترمك وتقدرك فهو اهم الاشياء ان فقد لايعوض عنه شئ وسيهدم الحب وكل معانى حلو ممكن ان تكون موجوده 0
2-الخوف :-  والخوف لااقصد ان تكون لها مصدر رعب الخوف سيدى عليك أن تخاف عليك فى غيبتك وفى وجودك أن تخاف على مشاعرك على مالك وكل هذا يرجع الى قوة شخصيتك 0
2- الحنان :- وبالحنان ايها الراجال تأثيرون نساءكم فهو اهم من الحب احيانا يوجد رجال يحبون لكنهم يخفون الحب والحنية كأن هذا دليل على قوة الشخصية 0
بالحنية ايها الساده تملكون القلوب*

----------


## alix

> [frame="6 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الموضوع دا يا جماعة من كتابة اختي
> هي كان نفسها تنزله لكن رسالة التفعيل لسه ماوصلتش
> 
> *******************
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  [/frame]



سيق قرأت هذا الموضوع في اكثر من منتــــدي .  من قبل  اكثر من سنه  تقريبا .وبنفس الاسلوب 



الكلمـــــه امانه ..

----------


## أيمن جبارة

> كيف تروض زوجتك بتهذيب


أولا أنا ضد هذه الكلمة ((الترويض))
ثم ان هذا الزوج طالما ليس عنده القناعة بمن ارتضاها فماذا يجبره من البداية

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*شكرا يا اخت osha وشكرا لاختك 

ممكن تراسلى الادارة او حد من المشرفين بخصوص رسالة التفعيل

ولو اذنتى لى ممكن ارد على اخت حضرتك لان الحكاية تخص ترويض الرجل على اعتبار انه براوى

طيب نشوف الى اتكتب ونرد عليه





			
				هذه مذكرات افتراضيه اثق بانها موجوده ومتداوله بين الرجال الذين يتسمون بانهم جنتلمن , والحقيقه انهم طراز خاص من الرجال يخفون يدهم الحديديه تحت قفاز ناعم من معسول القول والمجامله الرقيقه للسيدات.
			
		

انا الى فهمته من الحته الى فاتت ان الراجل اللطيف (جنتل يعنى لطيف بس بالفرنساوى) إن الراجل اللطيف بيتصنع اللطف بس بيكون قاسى - يعنى نصاب





			
				ومن معاشرتي لاحدهم وبالمتابعه الدقيقه واستخدام الاسلوب العلمي في التفكير والملاحظه اكتشفت اخييييييييييرا انه يتبع اسلوب محدد في تحطيم ارادتي وفصلي عن المجتمع والغرض النهائي هو ترويضي وجعلي الصوره الحقيقيه للجاريه المطيعه والأمه الخاضعه.
			
		

يعنى كده الست الى بتسمع كلام جوزها تبقى جارية وأمة خاضعة وطبعا المفروض انها متبقاش كده ويكونلها شخصية مستقلة - يعنى يقولها شرق تقوله غرب ويقلها شمال تقوله يمين  ولو قالها حضرى العشا تقوله ليه هو انت ناقص ايد ولا رجل ماتقوم تحضره انته وبكده تسترد شخصيتها وتحس انها انسانة حرة مستقلة !!!





			
				كل ذلك وانا احسب انني اعيش مع رجل هادئ مريح ما عدا بعض الهفوات غير المقصوده التي لم اجدها في وقتها ذات اهميه رغم تكرارها.
			
		

طيب الهفوات دى بعد حينها اصبحت ذات اهمية  وبما انها متكررة  لايقال عنها هفوات ولكن التكرار يجعلها جانب من جوانب شخصيته  





			
				ساحاول ان اوضح بعض الطرق المستخدمه في الترويض وارجو من أي ضحيه اخري ان تساعدني بالكتابه عن خبرتها حتي تستفيد باقي الضحايا و يا نساء العالم المظلومات اتحدن.
			
		

ده استعداد لمؤامرة كبرى على الرجل  - طيب ننتظر لما نشوف ايه النتيجة يمكن يقررو كلهم الانفصال عن الرجال وبكده يقدر يعيش الرجالة فى هدوء وراحة بال






			
				تذكر القاعده الذهبيه: النساء ناقصات عقل ودين , وركز انت بقي علي العقل, يعني ايه؟ يعني النساء تعشق الكلام الحلو والمجامله . غرقها في فيضان كلامك من اول يوم واغدق عليها من المجاملات حتي لو شايفها قرده في عينك لان دي الست اللي هتتدبس فيك حتي النهايه ان شاء الله (نهايتها طبعا ونشوف احنا بقي واحده صغيره تدلعنا).
			
		

( النساء ناقصات عقل ) بدأنا الكلام العاقل الى يوزن الدماغ وبكده نكون متفقين فى النقطة دى
بس ايه حكاية لو كانت قردة  - طيب ايه الى يجبره انه يقعد يدلع فى قردة  وهيختارها اصلا قردة من البداية ليه
يمكن علشان الحب اعمى والقرد فى عين الى بيحبه غزال 






			
				2-اذا حاولت هي وضع بعض القواعد البسيطه لحياتكم بعد وعودك لها بمساعدتها وتعاونك معها فوافق فورا بغير تردد حتي تثق فيك,واذا كنت معها في بيت اهلها فساعد في أي شئ حتي تتثبت صورتك كرجل متعاون وهي الصوره التي ستقف في وجه أي شكوي منها ضدك بعد الزواج .

3- بالمناسبه خلي علاقتك باهلها في فتره الخطوبه علي خير ما يرام كل هذا لخدمه صورتك الملائكيه التي ستساعدك علي تلافي وجع الدماغ بتاع انا رايحه لاهلي يشوفولك صرفه في عمايلك دي لانهم اصلا مش هيصدقوها غير بصعوبه ودايما هيقولولها بلاش افتراء.

4- ابدا علي الهادي كده في تعويدها علي طباعك حتي لو مش مناسبه ليها يعني مثلا لو بتحب تنام بدري ابتدي انت التليفون معاها بعد الساعه11 حتي لو انت عايز تنام وافضل ارغي في أي موضوع ولو وصل الامر انك تنام منها وتعد تنده عليك وهي هتتفرس علشان تقفل السكه احسن الخط يعلق ولانها طبعا راح من عينها النوم وعندها شغل بدري.
			
		

 كده الكلام على مستوى القاعدة وحلوة النصايح دى 





			
				كمان لو هي متعوده تتعشي خفيف او ما تتعشاش خالص صمم تخرجوا تتعشوا بره, منها تتعلم هي السهر ومنها كمان تضطر تتعشي معاك وياريت تكون حاجات دسمه من اللي انت بتحبها علشان تعرف تتبسط انت وتخشنها شويه بلاش دلع البنات ده.
			
		

النصيحة دى محتاجة شوية شرح تفصيلى 

شكرا لاخت حضرتك يا osha وشكرا لحضرتك*

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] انا بقى بقول الي  عنده عده ما يقدر يغيرها
 لا الرجل يقدر يروض ست ولا ست تقدر تروض الرجل
  ومن خبرتي  مع ناس كتير اقارب او الاغراب  بقول ان البيت الي طلع م اي واحد فيهم
 هيمشي زيه
اذا كان اتربي على الاحترام في البيت بين الوالدين هو هيعامل زوجته بالمثل
 والست نفس الشيء
 لك مني كل المودة والاحترام[/grade]

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا خساره
المذكرات خلصت بسرعه  :: 
 ولو انى اشك ان لها بقيه يا رشا هانم
وتم اخفائها لاسباب امنيه  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياريت تكمليها يا رشا هانم علشان اى حد مقبل على السجن الابدى يستفيد ويعرف يتعامل مع الكارثه اللى هايرتبط بيها طول العمر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك وايد اختك يا رشا هانم
ويجعلوا عاااااااامر
انووووووبيس

----------


## osha

> *
> مدام وصلنا لتقطيع الرقاب 
> دائما النساء معتبرين انهن المظلومات 
> وان الرجال عندهم المهارة والدهاء والمكر 
> اللى بيه بيقدرو يخدعو النساء 
> لكن انا بعون الله وفضله 
> حاكشف لكم السر 
> طريقة ترويض الرجل 
> وجعله خاتم فى اصبعك 
> ...


بما اننا نحتفل بسلامة رقبتك يبقى اقولك ان كلامك جميل يا اسكندراني وكويس انك كشفت سر الاسرار 
بس مين اللي حيدفع تمن الخاتم  :Clown:  
طبعا النصائح اللي قلتها في الجون كلها - بس خلي بالك ان الكلام اعلاه كان يعني على سبيل المزاح بين الزوجين.

----------


## osha

> *جميل يا اوشا بس انت نسيتى تقولى اسمك اختك ايه عشان نرحب بيها 
> وجميلة كلامات الاب العزيز/ سيد ابراهيم وليت كل الرجال كذلك ويفهموا 
> اننا النص الحلو حتى عندما نثير المشاكل ونشاكس 0
> 
> 
> [U]لك أستاذ /اسكندرانى وإلى كل رجل يريد أن يأثر إمراته [/U]
> يجب أن يحتويها والاحتواء ايها السادة الرجال يكون بتوافر 3 أشياء :-
> 1- الاحترام :- ان تعرف كيف تجعلها تحترمك وتقدرك فهو اهم الاشياء ان فقد لايعوض عنه شئ وسيهدم الحب وكل معانى حلو ممكن ان تكون موجوده 0
> 2-الخوف :-  والخوف لااقصد ان تكون لها مصدر رعب الخوف سيدى عليك أن تخاف عليك فى غيبتك وفى وجودك أن تخاف على مشاعرك على مالك وكل هذا يرجع الى قوة شخصيتك 0
> ...


شكرا على اضافتك ياسابرينا وياريت الكلام يكون واضح للجميع لاني مش عارفة ليه البعض اخدها جد قوي والدفاع بقى على اشده وكأن العملية بقت تار لازم يتاخد يارجالة  ::hop::  
اختي والله لسه في انتظار رسالة التفعيل وحابقى اشوف الامر دا مع احمد صلاح ان شاء الله 
شكرا على مرورك يا سابرينا

----------


## osha

> سيق قرأت هذا الموضوع في اكثر من منتــــدي .  من قبل  اكثر من سنه  تقريبا .وبنفس الاسلوب 
> 
> 
> 
> الكلمـــــه امانه ..


يا سيدي 
أنا لم أنسب الموضوع لنفسي وقلت أنه خاص بأختي وأختي تشترك بمنتدى واحد وتنشر به أحيانا 
فلا تقل أكثر من من منتدى حرصا على أمانة كلمتك أنت.
وأهلا وسهلا بك معانا في المنتدى وان شاء الله نستمتع معاك بأمانة كلماتك

----------


## osha

> أولا أنا ضد هذه الكلمة ((الترويض))
> ثم ان هذا الزوج طالما ليس عنده القناعة بمن ارتضاها فماذا يجبره من البداية



الترويض صفة رجالية بحتة ونقبلها كما هي كما نتقبل الصفة المميزة للأنثى وهي ارضاء أو استرضاء الرجل
كثيرا ما يجد الرجل في نفسه الرغبة في تغيير طباع زوجته إلى ما يوافق طباعه دون الحاجة لأن تكون طباعها الأصلية سيئة أو كريهة.
القناعة ليس لها علاقة بمحاولة تغيير طباع الزوجة وكما قلت فقد ارتضاها منذ البداية بل هو سعيد ان زوجته تعلم بترويضه إياها.

----------


## osha

أهلا بك يا سيف الدين 
شكرا لتنبيهي بمراسلة الادارة وان شاءالله سأفعل 





> *
> 
> انا الى فهمته من الحته الى فاتت ان الراجل اللطيف (جنتل يعنى لطيف بس بالفرنساوى) إن الراجل اللطيف بيتصنع اللطف بس بيكون قاسى - يعنى نصاب
> 
> يعنى كده الست الى بتسمع كلام جوزها تبقى جارية وأمة خاضعة وطبعا المفروض انها متبقاش كده ويكونلها شخصية مستقلة - يعنى يقولها شرق تقوله غرب ويقلها شمال تقوله يمين  ولو قالها حضرى العشا تقوله ليه هو انت ناقص ايد ولا رجل ماتقوم تحضره انته وبكده تسترد شخصيتها
> *


اللطف والجنتله صفتان يتميز بهما أي نصاب وأنصحك بأن تقرأ كتاب سيكولوجية النصاب فتستمتع به كثيرا 
وان كانت ليس هناك ثمة علاقة بين الحديث عن النصب والمذكرات المنشورة في الموضوع 

الجارية سيدي الفاضل تجبر على تنفيذ الأمر وقد تكون من داخلها تلعن سيدها - أما الزوجة فهي تنفذ أوامر زوجها بحب وبرضاء حتى لو كانت تعلم أنه يروضها لكي تفعل ذلك فهي تفعله ممتنة لهذا الترويض وليس ناقمة عليه وتتخذه مادة للمزح بينها بين زوجها 
أما من ترد على زوجها وتقول له انت ناقص ايد والا رجل فهذه تستحق مثل هذا الرجل الذي يرتضي مثل هذا النوع من الحديث وهو أيضا يستحقها




> *
> ده استعداد لمؤامرة كبرى على الرجل  - طيب ننتظر لما نشوف ايه النتيجة يمكن يقررو كلهم الانفصال عن الرجال وبكده يقدر يعيش الرجالة فى هدوء وراحة بال
> 
> 
> *


الحقيقة اني كنت شفت فيلم قديم واتعمل عليه فيلم تاني قديم برضه عن 3 رجال حاولوا العيش بعيدا عن زوجاتهم وكان فيلم لطيف
يعني تفتكر لو ان راجل قرر عدم الزواج حتى تخطى الأربعين مثلا سيكون حاله أفضل من زوج في نفس السن؟
أشك 
وأشك أيضا ان السيدات يفعلن مثل ما قلت 
دا كلام ضد الطبيعة الانسانية - او هكذا أعتقد






> *
> 
> 
> ( النساء ناقصات عقل ) بدأنا الكلام العاقل الى يوزن الدماغ وبكده نكون متفقين فى النقطة دى
> بس ايه حكاية لو كانت قردة  - طيب ايه الى يجبره انه يقعد يدلع فى قردة  وهيختارها اصلا قردة من البداية ليه
> *


يوزن دماغ من يفهمه حرفيا دون النظر إلى معناه الحقيقي 
والكلام عن القرود كان يسبقه كلمه حتى يعني الكلام نسبيا وليس مطلقا 
وبعدين حاقولك مثل عشان مسألة اختيار القردات للزواج 
المثل بيقول:
ساعة ما تنزل من السما بينزل على الخطاب العمى
افهم انت بقى المثل على راحتك وهذا المثل منفصل تماما عن مذكرات اختي التي تحتوى على كلمة حتى وهو فقط للرد على كلامك: هيختارها اصلا قردة من البداية ليه  :: 

اخي العزيز سيف الدين 
سعدت جدا بالرد عليك وأرحب بك معانا في المنتدى

----------


## osha

> [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] انا بقى بقول الي  عنده عده ما يقدر يغيرها
>  لا الرجل يقدر يروض ست ولا ست تقدر تروض الرجل
>   ومن خبرتي  مع ناس كتير اقارب او الاغراب  بقول ان البيت الي طلع م اي واحد فيهم
>  هيمشي زيه
> اذا كان اتربي على الاحترام في البيت بين الوالدين هو هيعامل زوجته بالمثل
>  والست نفس الشيء
>  لك مني كل المودة والاحترام[/grade]


اهلا بيك فري بيرد ومعلش على اللخبطة في الردود
الفكرة مش مسألة تغيير كلي
ولكن في العلاقة الانسانية بين الزوجين مطلوب بعض التغيير احيانا عشان التوافق يبقى كامل
وطبعا الاحترام قاسم مشترك في العلاقات الانسانية عامة وفي العلاقة الزوجية بشكل خاص
الحديث كان عن تغيير محتمل في بعض البنود الفرعية وليست الاساسية مثل الاحترام 
سعدت بمرورك واهلا بك

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أهلا بك يا سيف الدين 
> شكرا لتنبيهي بمراسلة الادارة وان شاءالله سأفعل 
> 
> 
> 
> اللطف والجنتله صفتان يتميز بهما أي نصاب وأنصحك بأن تقرأ كتاب سيكولوجية النصاب فتستمتع به كثيرا 
> وان كانت ليس هناك ثمة علاقة بين الحديث عن النصب والمذكرات المنشورة في الموضوع 
> 
> الجارية سيدي الفاضل تجبر على تنفيذ الأمر وقد تكون من داخلها تلعن سيدها - أما الزوجة فهي تنفذ أوامر زوجها بحب وبرضاء حتى لو كانت تعلم أنه يروضها لكي تفعل ذلك فهي تفعله ممتنة لهذا الترويض وليس ناقمة عليه وتتخذه مادة للمزح بينها بين زوجها 
> ...


*شكرا  لحضرتك على الاهتمام والرد والتواصل*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



لك أستاذ /اسكندرانى وإلى كل رجل يريد أن يأثر إمراته 
يجب أن يحتويها والاحتواء ايها السادة الرجال يكون بتوافر 3 أشياء :-
1- الاحترام :- ان تعرف كيف تجعلها تحترمك وتقدرك فهو اهم الاشياء ان فقد لايعوض عنه شئ وسيهدم الحب وكل معانى حلو ممكن ان تكون موجوده 0
2-الخوف :- والخوف لااقصد ان تكون لها مصدر رعب الخوف سيدى عليك أن تخاف عليك فى غيبتك وفى وجودك أن تخاف على مشاعرك على مالك وكل هذا يرجع الى قوة شخصيتك 0
2- الحنان :- وبالحنان ايها الراجال تأثيرون نساءكم فهو اهم من الحب احيانا يوجد رجال يحبون لكنهم يخفون الحب والحنية كأن هذا دليل على قوة الشخصية 0
بالحنية ايها الساده تملكون القلوب 
			
		

اختى الكريمة سابرينا 
صدقتى ووفيتى فى اقل الكلمات 
انتى على حق 
وعلى راى المثل 
من لانت كلمته سكنت فى القلب  محبته 
بصراحه المثل ده بيعجبنى جدا وهو من التراث العائلى السكندرى النادر 
فعلا الحنان والاحترام  واللهفه والخوف عليه 
ابواب تفتح وتخضع وتلين قلوب الصخر من قلب رجل 
شكرا اختى على مداخلتك 
وشكرا على انك خصتينى بنصيحتك الغالية 
واعتذر  للاخت اوشا على مداخلتى للاخت سابرينا من خلال موضوعها فأقبلى عذرنى اختى الكريمة اوشا ام محمد*

----------


## أيمن جبارة

> الترويض صفة رجالية بحتة ونقبلها كما هي كما نتقبل الصفة المميزة للأنثى وهي ارضاء أو استرضاء الرجل
> كثيرا ما يجد الرجل في نفسه الرغبة في تغيير طباع زوجته إلى ما يوافق طباعه دون الحاجة لأن تكون طباعها الأصلية سيئة أو كريهة.
> القناعة ليس لها علاقة بمحاولة تغيير طباع الزوجة وكما قلت فقد ارتضاها منذ البداية بل هو سعيد ان زوجته تعلم بترويضه إياها.





> *الترويض صفة رجالية بحتة*



*الله يمسيها بالخير الحاجة محاسن الحلو ان كانت عايشة* 

*اما عن الاسترضاء ............. فأخالفك الرأى لاننا جميعا رجالا ونساءا نسترضى من نحبهم* 

*كيف اغير طباع زوجتى  وانا اساسا قد وقع اختيارى عليها  ........... اى انه لابد لى من معرفة طباعها قبل الزواج وارتضيتها كما هى بحلوها ومرها ................... عذرا كلامك ينطبق على حالة واحدة الا وهى زواج الصالونات واعتقد انه انقرض الان  وصارت للمرأة رأى فى اختيار شريك حياتها كما للرجل رأى وربما تكون هى الاقوى* 
*وان جاز وكان زواج صالونات فهى بيدها تغيير صفاته لانها الاقوى دائما وتمتلك من الاسلحة مالا يطيقه الرجل* 

*الحالة الاخيرة فى حوارك استطيع القول على هذا الرجل انه (.............) بمعنى كيف يرتضى لنفسه ان يكون لعبة فى يديها .................. على حد قولك هو يعلم ان زوجته تعلم انه يروضها ................ لم املك الا الضحك حين قرأت هذا التعبير فهو دليل دامغ على امتلاك المرأة اسلحة ذكية جدا*
*تمنياتى لك بحياة سعيدة*

----------


## osha

> *الله يمسيها بالخير الحاجة محاسن الحلو ان كانت عايشة* 
> 
> *اما عن الاسترضاء ............. فأخالفك الرأى لاننا جميعا رجالا ونساءا نسترضى من نحبهم* 
> 
> *كيف اغير طباع زوجتى  وانا اساسا قد وقع اختيارى عليها  ........... اى انه لابد لى من معرفة طباعها قبل الزواج وارتضيتها كما هى بحلوها ومرها ................... عذرا كلامك ينطبق على حالة واحدة الا وهى زواج الصالونات واعتقد انه انقرض الان  وصارت للمرأة رأى فى اختيار شريك حياتها كما للرجل رأى وربما تكون هى الاقوى* 
> *وان جاز وكان زواج صالونات فهى بيدها تغيير صفاته لانها الاقوى دائما وتمتلك من الاسلحة مالا يطيقه الرجل* 
> 
> *الحالة الاخيرة فى حوارك استطيع القول على هذا الرجل انه (.............) بمعنى كيف يرتضى لنفسه ان يكون لعبة فى يديها .................. على حد قولك هو يعلم ان زوجته تعلم انه يروضها ................ لم املك الا الضحك حين قرأت هذا التعبير فهو دليل دامغ على امتلاك المرأة اسلحة ذكية جدا*
> *تمنياتى لك بحياة سعيدة*


والله يرحمه بقى كاتب رواية علي جناح التبريزي وتابعه.... ::stpd::  
المهم بعيدا عن الحاجة محاسن وأخينا كاتب الرواية 
سأقول رأيي في عجالة 
زواج الصالونات اذا انقرض فهو دلالة دامغة على انحدار جزئي في الأخلاق
حيث أن زواج الصالونات دليل رائع على مدى اشراف الآباء على زواج أولادهم وما يعنيه هذا من حرص على اختيار الشريك الجيد بغض النظر عن العواطف التي تعمي البصر أحيانا.
وصدقني اخي الفاضل ان كثير من قصص الحب التي عاش فيها اصحابها وكتبوا عنها كثيرا تحت بنود كثيرة مثل مكاني في قلب زوجتي مثلا أو مثل هذا الحديث قد انتهت نهايات أعجب من بعض قصص الصالونات التي يتبناها الأهل بدلا من الوقوف ضدهم والمعارضة ثم الندم حيث لا ينفع الندم.
وحتى في زواج الحب فكثيرا ما يصطدم المحبان بطبائع مختلفة فيهما وهذا منطقي جدا
أعرف هنا زوج وزوجته هو أبيض وهي زنجية ويعلمان جيدا بالاختلاف بينهما ولكنهما يتعايشان مع هذا الاختلاف 
أما في الشرق حيث أن للرجل السطوة فيكون من الأفضل أن تتغير بعض الاشياء لتتوافق والزوجة الذكية تعلم هذا وهي مطاردة أزلية والكل يعلم بنودها وشروطها.
وحين لا تملك الا الضحك فدعني أشاركك في هذا القليل الذي تملكه ولنضحك معا على المباراة الرائعة بين كل رجل وزوجته حين يجمع بينهما توافق سواء هذا التوافق عن قصة حب أو عن زواج صالونات.

----------


## أيمن جبارة

> والله يرحمه بقى كاتب رواية علي جناح التبريزي وتابعه.... 
> المهم بعيدا عن الحاجة محاسن وأخينا كاتب الرواية 
> سأقول رأيي في عجالة 
> زواج الصالونات اذا انقرض فهو دلالة دامغة على انحدار جزئي في الأخلاق
> حيث أن زواج الصالونات دليل رائع على مدى اشراف الآباء على زواج أولادهم وما يعنيه هذا من حرص على اختيار الشريك الجيد بغض النظر عن العواطف التي تعمي البصر أحيانا.
> وصدقني اخي الفاضل ان كثير من قصص الحب التي عاش فيها اصحابها وكتبوا عنها كثيرا تحت بنود كثيرة مثل مكاني في قلب زوجتي مثلا أو مثل هذا الحديث قد انتهت نهايات أعجب من بعض قصص الصالونات التي يتبناها الأهل بدلا من الوقوف ضدهم والمعارضة ثم الندم حيث لا ينفع الندم.
> وحتى في زواج الحب فكثيرا ما يصطدم المحبان بطبائع مختلفة فيهما وهذا منطقي جدا
> أعرف هنا زوج وزوجته هو أبيض وهي زنجية ويعلمان جيدا بالاختلاف بينهما ولكنهما يتعايشان مع هذا الاختلاف 
> أما في الشرق حيث أن للرجل السطوة فيكون من الأفضل أن تتغير بعض الاشياء لتتوافق والزوجة الذكية تعلم هذا وهي مطاردة أزلية والكل يعلم بنودها وشروطها.
> وحين لا تملك الا الضحك فدعني أشاركك في هذا القليل الذي تملكه ولنضحك معا على المباراة الرائعة بين كل رجل وزوجته حين يجمع بينهما توافق سواء هذا التوافق عن قصة حب أو عن زواج صالونات.





> والله يرحمه بقى كاتب رواية علي جناح التبريزي وتابعه.... 
> المهم بعيدا عن الحاجة محاسن وأخينا كاتب الرواية


أرجو أولا تفسير معنى الابتسامة ومن تقصدين بها 



> سأقول رأيي في عجالة


ولم العجالة فى الامر اذا كنت لاتنوين نقاشا جديا ويحمل حجة ودليل على كلامه فلما أثرت الموضوع 




> زواج الصالونات اذا انقرض فهو دلالة دامغة على انحدار جزئي في الأخلاق
> حيث أن زواج الصالونات دليل رائع على مدى اشراف الآباء على زواج أولادهم وما يعنيه هذا من حرص على اختيار الشريك الجيد بغض النظر عن العواطف التي تعمي البصر أحيانا.


اخالفك الرأى كليا ليس معنى اختفاء هذا النوع من الزواج انحدار اخلاقى بل انه اصبح للمرأة رأيا فى شريك حياتها وان اختارته هى فهذا ليس انحدار اخلاقى اختى الفاضلة بل هو نضج فكرى .............. اما عن اشراف الاباء فلو انه هناك مساحة من الثقة بين الاباء والابناءعامة ما كان هناك فجوات فكرية ولا انحدارات اخلاقية  
ثم يا اختاه العواطف لاتعمى البصر ..................
لان التفكير الان يغلب على العاطفة ......... فنجده يقول أو تقول هو ذا الشخص الذى يمكن معه ان اكمل باقى حياتى اى انه اخذ قسطا وافرا من التفكير 

ملحوظة عارضة :
اجدك ربما غير مقتنعة بفكرتك فمثلا تقولين انحدار اخلاقى ثم تضعين معها كلمة جزئيا  
ثم تقولين العواطف تعمى البصر وتتبعينها بكلمة احيانا 
اختاه :
الخطوط الرمادية فى الكلمات تجعلها هشة مابالك بالافكار 




> وصدقني اخي الفاضل ان كثير من قصص الحب التي عاش فيها اصحابها وكتبوا عنها كثيرا تحت بنود كثيرة مثل مكاني في قلب زوجتي مثلا أو مثل هذا الحديث قد انتهت نهايات أعجب من بعض قصص الصالونات التي يتبناها الأهل بدلا من الوقوف ضدهم والمعارضة ثم الندم حيث لا ينفع الندم.


وايضا اخالفك فى هذا ايضا وكيف اصدقك وانا احيا خلاف هذا الفرض  ومثلى كثيرون لو احببت وامثله موجودة حية 
انما الفارق يا اختاه فى مدى الجدية وهل هو حب ام مضعاة للوقت  
انما فى قصص الصالونات فالمحاكم مليئة لدرجة انهم قرروا عمل محكمة مخصوصة للاسرة 




> وحتى في زواج الحب فكثيرا ما يصطدم المحبان بطبائع مختلفة فيهما وهذا منطقي جدا
> أعرف هنا زوج وزوجته هو أبيض وهي زنجية ويعلمان جيدا بالاختلاف بينهما ولكنهما يتعايشان مع هذا الاختلاف 
> أما في الشرق حيث أن للرجل السطوة فيكون من الأفضل أن تتغير بعض الاشياء لتتوافق والزوجة الذكية تعلم هذا وهي مطاردة أزلية والكل يعلم بنودها وشروطها


.
يختلف المحبان فى تفسير رأى أو خلافه لكن صدام .......................... غير منطقى لان الاساس فى الحب هو التفاهم والتناغم فى السلوك والطباع وليس العكس 
 الشرق هو جنة ارض الله ومثالك الذى افترتضيه يحدث هنا واكبر منه امثلة اخرى ايضا
وللحديث بقية ان اردت ولم تكونى فى عجالة من أمرك

----------


## osha

اخي الكريم
الابتسامة لاني ابتسمت وحبيت انقل الابتسامة للموضوع 
وأشكر لك كثيرا زيارتك الثالثة للموضوع ومرحبا بك

----------


## أيمن جبارة

> اخي الكريم
> الابتسامة لاني ابتسمت وحبيت انقل الابتسامة للموضوع 
> وأشكر لك كثيرا زيارتك الثالثة للموضوع ومرحبا بك


عدت تطوفين حول الكلمات ولا تجيبى بكلمات محدده 
كان سؤالى حول مقصدك بهذه الابتسامة والتى تحمل وصفا ما 
فهل انت تدرينه ............... ام لاتدرينه 
ومن هو المقصود بابتسامتك هذه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولن ندخل فى نوايا البشر ومنتظر ردك ان شاء الله

----------


## osha

> عدت تطوفين حول الكلمات ولا تجيبى بكلمات محدده 
> كان سؤالى حول مقصدك بهذه الابتسامة والتى تحمل وصفا ما 
> فهل انت تدرينه ............... ام لاتدرينه 
> ومن هو المقصود بابتسامتك هذه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ولن ندخل فى نوايا البشر ومنتظر ردك ان شاء الله


وهل لابد للابتسامة من سبب؟
يعني لما تصحى الصبح وتلاقي الشمس طالعة بعد ايام من غيابها يجب ان تبتسم بدون أن تكون الشمس ووضوحها سببا لابتسام الاخرين مثلا ::stpd::  

أشكر لك اهتمامك المطلق بالموضوع وزيارتك الرابعة

----------


## أيمن جبارة

لم اهزأ ابدا بشخص كما لااحب ان يسخر منى احدهم  ولم اسفه كلام احدا مهما كان هذا الشخص وبلغ من السفاهة والتفاهة فى رأيه ولا احب ايضا ان يسفهنى احد 

ولم يكن لى ابدا رأى مطلق فى موضوع ما ان خالفنى احد ضقت به وسفهته 

عذرا لك ان كانت مداخلاتى ازعجتك

----------


## osha

> لم اهزأ ابدا بشخص كما لااحب ان يسخر منى احدهم  ولم اسفه كلام احدا مهما كان هذا الشخص وبلغ من السفاهة والتفاهة فى رأيه ولا احب ايضا ان يسفهنى احد 
> 
> ولم يكن لى ابدا رأى مطلق فى موضوع ما ان خالفنى احد ضقت به وسفهته 
> 
> عذرا لك ان كانت مداخلاتى ازعجتك


لم تزعجني مداخلاتك ومرحبا بك للمرة الخامسة 
ولو اني كنت اعتقد ان هذه المشاركة مكانها ليس هنا حيث من مراجعتي  لردود كل الاخوه لم اجد استهزاء او تسفيه 
أما لو كنت تقصدني فالبينة على من ادعى
ولن أرد مجددا على محاولاتك المضنية للاستفزاز وأدعوك لتوفير طاقتك قليلا فالأمر أبسط من ذلك :Beer:

----------


## raspberry

المرأه بتتروض بمزاجها وعصر قهر المرأه انتهى الا قليلا

شكرا لكاتبة الموضوع

----------


## إبن جمال

سلامو عليكو يا ولاد مصر  

إيه فى إيه تعبتوا أعصابى  ::@:  

الحكايه ببساطه إن التفاهم لازم يتوجد من البدايه 
والنقط تتحط على الحروف 

وتكون دى بنود العقد للشركه أو المشروع بعيد المدى وإللى هوه الحياه الزوجيه السعيده بإذن الله

إخواتى العرب ...
أرجوكم نتناقش بموضوعيه منقطعة النظير وإيمان عميق إن الإختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه  :2:  

وربنا يستر من الحب لإن مرايه الحب عاميه فعلاً 

ودى زيارتى الأولى للموضوع يا مدام أوشا  :Plane:  

أخوكم الأعزب "محمد"

----------


## osha

> المرأه بتتروض بمزاجها وعصر قهر المرأه انتهى الا قليلا
> 
> شكرا لكاتبة الموضوع


وأهم حاجة انه بمزاجها طبعا :good:  

شكرا على مرورك

----------


## osha

> سلامو عليكو يا ولاد مصر  
> 
> إيه فى إيه تعبتوا أعصابى  
> 
> الحكايه ببساطه إن التفاهم لازم يتوجد من البدايه 
> والنقط تتحط على الحروف 
> 
> وتكون دى بنود العقد للشركه أو المشروع بعيد المدى وإللى هوه الحياه الزوجيه السعيده بإذن الله
> 
> ...


يارب نفرح بيك قريب يا محمد ان شا ء الله 
فين الصور اللي قلت عليها صحيح؟
المهم طبعا التفاهم مطلوب لكن المناوشات بين الرجل والمرأة بتدي الحياة مذاق وبتضيع الملل 
أما عن النقاش بموضوعية فيبدو أنه أصبح مطلبا جماهيريا من العقلاء وقد يرقى أحيانا لمستوى رابع المستحيلات
شكرا على زيارتك للموضوع اللي حقيقي اسعدتني وفي انتظار الصور زي ما وعدت

----------


## إبن جمال

> يارب نفرح بيك قريب يا محمد ان شا ء الله 
> فين الصور اللي قلت عليها صحيح؟
> المهم طبعا التفاهم مطلوب لكن المناوشات بين الرجل والمرأة بتدي الحياة مذاق وبتضيع الملل 
> أما عن النقاش بموضوعية فيبدو أنه أصبح مطلبا جماهيريا من العقلاء وقد يرقى أحيانا لمستوى رابع المستحيلات
> شكرا على زيارتك للموضوع اللي حقيقي اسعدتني وفي انتظار الصور زي ما وعدت


ياه ه ه ه  دعوه حلوه والله ... شكراً يفندم  :2:  

إنما بالنسبه للصور .... أصل الللل ... مممممم !!  والله أنا مكسوف قوى 
بصراحه بقه مش لاقيها 

وأنا أخيرا رجعت بعد طول غياب .. وإحساسى بجد جديد 
بعد العديد من المغامرات والتحديات حياتى إتغيرت بشكل كبير للأحسن الحمد لله




> لكن المناوشات بين الرجل والمرأة بتدي الحياة مذاق وبتضيع الملل


والله بقه مناوشات عن مناوشات تفرق .. يعنى فى نوع كده بيضيع الملل حتى للجيران إللى على ناصيه الشارع ..

وآآآآخ لو صوت المرأه كان هوه بس إللى ظاهر ومغطى على صوت حركه المرور فى شوارع القاهره المكتظه مثلاً 

إنما بقه فى مناوشات من نوع تانى خالص زى مثلاً لعبه الأستغمايه أو صلح على الرغم من إنهم إتنين بس .. ما علينا , النوع ده بقه حاجه حلوه خالص .. ربنا يوعدنا  :1:  

ونيجى لموضوع النقاش بموضوعيه ده ... خلينا نبدأ من أول السطر ....
الكلام ده كلام كبير قوى وضخم لدرجة الإنتفاخ 
فى حضورى لتدريب ديل كارنيجى فى القاهره حاولنا نتدرب على الرقى فى الحوار بموضوعيه المشكله إللى ظهرت إن أغلب الناس إن مكانش كلهم بينسى الهدف أصلا من الحوار ويمكن الموضوع نفسه وتبدأ الدنيا تتمحور حول أنا وإنت لدرجه إنها ممكن توصل ل "ورقصنى يا جدع!!  :Robot:  "

الفكره كلها والحل فى "Don't take it personal"
الهدف الوصول لرؤيه أو حل للمشكله أو موضوع الحوار وبالتالى بيسير الحوار فى هذا الإتجاه والأنا بتطلع بره الموضع خالص 

أنا بكرر أسفى لفقدانى للصور وعدم قدرتى على الوفاء بالوعد  ::'(:  
وربنا يقدرنى بقه وأعوضكم فى أقرب وقت .. والقلب الكبير يكسب  ::no2::  

"جمال"

----------


## osha

> ياه ه ه ه  دعوه حلوه والله ... شكراً يفندم  
> 
> إنما بالنسبه للصور .... أصل الللل ... مممممم !!  والله أنا مكسوف قوى 
> بصراحه بقه مش لاقيها 
> 
> وأنا أخيرا رجعت بعد طول غياب .. وإحساسى بجد جديد 
> بعد العديد من المغامرات والتحديات حياتى إتغيرت بشكل كبير للأحسن الحمد لله
> 
> 
> ...


كنت بتمضي محمد ودلوقت جمال :good:  
الحمد لله على السلامة وفي انتظار لو حتصور صور جديدة بدل اللي ضاعت 
أما الدوران حول الحوار وعدم التركيز في الهدف فهي من شيم الكثيرين وعليه كبر دماغك 
القلب الكبير يكسب صحيح لوالناس تسيبه في حاله من غير ما تفضل وراه لما يضمحل

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع يا اوشا وشكرا للنصائح الذهبيه المفيده  ::

----------


## إبن جمال

> كنت بتمضي محمد ودلوقت جمال


بحب إسم جمال قوى لأسباب متعدده 
أولا:ً أنا بحب والدى جداً ربنا يبارك فيه .. قولوا آمين من فضلكم
 ثانياً: جمال عبد الناصر كان رمز ولا يزال .. وده مش موضوع حوار الله يخليكم
ثالثاً بقه: إسم محمد ده كتير قوى وأنا دايماً بحب أكون فريد من نوعى  ::hop:: 




> الحمد لله على السلامة وفي انتظار لو حتصور صور جديدة بدل اللي ضاعت


الله يسلمك 




> القلب الكبير يكسب صحيح لوالناس تسيبه في حاله من غير ما تفضل وراه لما يضمحل


الصبر من شيم المؤمنين 
وإنما الأجر بمقدار المشقه
والحمد لله

"محمد جمال"  :2:

----------


## osha

آمين يارب
ربنا يخلي لك والدك ويبارك له فيك ان شاء الله

----------


## هاجس

اممم ..
الموضوع حسيته طريف .. >> يعني واخدين كل كلمة بجدية غريبه ^_^ !؟!

بس ما شاء الله مع انه خفيف .. 
إلا ان النقاش اللي دار .. وما تحوي ردود الأعضاء
من آراء وافكار مختلفه زاد من حلاوة الطرح واضاف له نكهه خاصة .. >> واللي أعجبنا
صدقا و أفدنا به الحمدلله : )

وكل منا له رأيه وفكره ..  

...

جزاك الرحمن خيرا إنتِ وإختك .. " اله يحفظكم ويخليكم لبعض "
وكل من رد وناقش بالموضوع كذلك ..
ولا حرمكم ربي الحياة الكريمه مع من تحبون ..

.
.

سعدت بالموضوع .. والشكر لكم جميعا ..

.
.

ودي واحترامي ..
إختك هاجس ..

----------

